# Canon S110 vs. S100 - New Poll - Is the new camera worth the price to upgrade?



## jangelo (Sep 24, 2012)

This poll will run 180 days and intended for discussion on upgrading to the S110 from S100 (or S95). Is it worth the price to upgrade considering new specs. Votes can be changed as reviews come out on the camera.


----------



## MK5GTI (Sep 24, 2012)

i don't know what the "upgrade" is from the S100 to the S110, but the sensor size from Fuji's XF1 got me looking into their 2/3" alternative.

the difference between 2/3" vs 1/1.7" is much greater than 1/1.7" vs 1/2.3" small sensor.

will wait for some reviews thou.


----------



## Dianoda (Sep 24, 2012)

jangelo said:


> This poll will run 180 days and intended for discussion on upgrading to the S110 from S100 (or S95). Is it worth the price to upgrade considering new specs. Votes can be changed as reviews come out on the camera.



I side-stepped and went with a Sony RX100. Sure, the price is high for a compact, but I really, really like the combination of overall size, features, control layout, and IQ. Only slightly larger than an S100/S110, but IQ from the 1" sensor is in a different class. I'd rather wait for a RX100 price drop or eat ramen for another month or two if that's what it took to have the Sony instead.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2012)

Dianoda said:


> I side-stepped and went with a Sony RX100. Sure, the price is high for a compact, but I really, really like the combination of overall size, features, control layout, and IQ. Only slightly larger than an S100/S110, but IQ from the 1" sensor is in a different class. I'd rather wait for a RX100 price drop or eat ramen for another month or two if that's what it took to have the Sony instead.



+1

IMO, there was a big bump from S95 to S100 - CCD to CMOS, wider and longer lens, better ergonomics with the front 'grip' (as opposed to the stick-on Franiac mod for the S90/95). The S100 to S110 looks very, very incremental. The S100 has decent AF speed for a P&S, could be improved - but it's not going to be the PDAF of a dSLR even with the putative improvement of the S100. Plus, they took away the grip?!?

I have no interest in the S110, but I'll keep happily shooting with the S100...unless I get the Sony RX100 at some point.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 26, 2012)

Try them both then try the RX100. Granted the RX100 cost more, but the quality and performance is obvious; you get what you pay for.


----------

